# cyclogest pessaries and side effects



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies,

just a quick query,, anyone on cyclogest in TWW?
im on 400mg twice a day and 3 days away from testing. Am i right in believing that cyclogest will keep AF away whether you are pregnant or not have had a few af type cramps but no other symptoms but the tww is driving me mad. im too chicken to test though!!

has anyone had af early when on cyclogest . im trying to work out if its a good thing no AF yet or if its just cos im on cyclogest!!

thanks!!! and    to all.!!

Jasmine xx


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there,

I am half way through my 2ww and on cyclogest. From my past experiences i know that cyclogest can make aunt flo stay away.

The first two ivf cycles for me i had my period before test day, the last time it was a week after my test date that my period started and my nurse at the clinic said it was the pessaries supressing it.
Try not to test 

I wish you all the good luck in the world, i know how you are feeling.xxxx

love catmadblonde.xxxx


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi ladies I wonder if you can help

I need to ask a question but im afraid its a bit "too much information"

Im using cyclogest but I insert them rectally (I cant be doing with all the mess!!)
but im worried as I inserted one at 7.30am and had a bowel movement at 9am, sorry to be graphic, do you think that I should insert another one or do you think enough was absorbed  

Please help me as im only on day 2 of 2ww and in a panic  

thanks newyorker x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi new yorker.
i only use mine thru front door!! but i think 90 mins is enough for it to be absorbed so you should be fine.!!

Good luck with the tww. its a nightmare!!

jasmine xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The progesterone from the cyclogest is absorbed within 20-30mins....anything that you notice "come out"   is just the waxy casing of vegetable oils that the progesterone is suspended in and nothing to worry about.

So you're definitely fine after 90 mins.

...and in answer to whether it can sometimes delay AF, yes cyclogest (and any other progesterone support such as crinone & gestone) can hold back and delay AF even if BFN.....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Jasmine, thanks for replying so quick, its nice to have that reassurance.

I pray that you get a BFP in three days time that we all so desperately want.

sending you     and  

Take care 

Newyorker x thanks again x


----------



## newyorker (May 26, 2009)

Hi Minxy,

you snuck in there just as I was posting to Jasmine  

Thanks for your feedback too, it has put my mind at rest a bit more. I hate this 2ww, I always wonder if im doing something wrong to ruin my chances of bfp. 

Thanks again for your feedback

Newyorker x x


----------

